# antibiotics during FET



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi,
I wonder if you can help.

Yesterday I was prescribed erythromycin for a throat infection. The doctor in prime-care said that it was fine to take as I had the prostap injection 2 weeks ago and have been on progynova for the last week to build my endometrium. However, I am worried about taking the antibiotics at this time. I have to take them for another 6 days while my FET will be in 9 days time.
I have also taken ibuprofen and paracetamol as painkillers for my sore throat.

Can you advise on the above please?

Thanks in advance
AJ xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The antibiotics will be fine to finish the course. They will be out of your system before the procedure takes place.
I would avoid ibuprofen and just stick to paracetamol if you need any painkillers.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Maz,

Thank you so much for your advice. I was worried that the antibiotics would stop the lining building up properly, scan today so fingers crossed.
I will stick to paracetamol from now on too, thanks.

AJ xx


----------

